# + Rep



## Beansly (May 28, 2011)

Why doesn't anyone have more than 5 (solid) bars of rep?


----------



## abudtokr (May 28, 2011)

Because rep is earned not just given away.


----------



## newworldicon (May 28, 2011)

I think you've uncovered a conspiracy beansly.......


----------



## Beansly (May 28, 2011)

abudtokr said:


> Because rep is earned not just given away.


Relax smart guy I know that.
I was just wondering why some people who have been here for a along time have only 5 bars. And look around, NOBODY has more than 5 solid bars.
Just wondering if 5 is max.


----------



## Gastanker (May 28, 2011)

You need someone with 6 bars or more to rep you in order to go up from 5. 

I'm tired of people beholding my splendor too


----------



## Beansly (May 28, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> You need someone with 6 bars or more to rep you in order to go up from 5.
> 
> I'm tired of people beholding my splendor too


Damn, is there anyone with that many bars left?


----------



## Beansly (May 29, 2011)

Is there anyway to look at how much rep someone has in points?


----------



## fabfun (May 29, 2011)

they show five bars and could be 5000 or 9000 so bars cant be used it tell
only way is to look at myrollitup page u want to see mine 
or should i just give u some rep 



Beansly said:


> Is there anyway to look at how much rep someone has in points?


----------



## KidCreole (May 29, 2011)

i know this has been asked before, but what the hell is the rep even for? i like to think once you get to a certain amount, FDD shows up to your house in the midle of the night with a bagfull of seeds and wisdom... Or maybe cake and juice? maybe?


----------



## toastycookies (May 29, 2011)

KidCreole said:


> i know this has been asked before, but what the hell is the rep even for?


vanity.......


----------



## Jakabok Botch (May 29, 2011)

abudtokr said:


> Because rep is earned not just given away.


how does it work?? what is the difference between solid bars and white ones???


----------



## Beansly (May 29, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> how does it work?? what is the difference between solid bars and white ones???


 The clears ones are rep from new members.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (May 29, 2011)

Beansly said:


> The clears ones are rep from new members.


ahh ic.....i asked admin a long time ago....never got a responce.....shouldv just asked u lol


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 27, 2011)

so if i go up any higher my bar will be hollow


----------



## Beansly (Jun 27, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> so if i go up any higher my bar will be hollow


 The 'hollow' green bars are rep from newer members, but yeah, basically.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 28, 2011)

Beansly said:


> The clears ones are rep from new members.


the clear bars aren't from new members, they are an extension of the rep, just clear not solid


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 28, 2011)

yeah i think 11 bars are the highest you can go


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 28, 2011)

almost there lol


----------



## newworldicon (Jun 29, 2011)

I think too mnay people concern themselves unneccesarily about the rep points, it's cyber reputation essentially...that don't help in the real world or the grow room.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 29, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> I think too mnay people concern themselves unneccesarily about the rep points, it's cyber reputation essentially...that don't help in the real world or the grow room.


the rep is real enough for me lol can't get enough of it


----------



## newworldicon (Jun 29, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> the rep is real enough for me lol can't get enough of it


LOL each to their own I suppose, enjoy the rep 420...


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 29, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> LOL each to their own I suppose, enjoy the rep 420...


will do buddy will do lol


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 29, 2011)

shit I tried hooking you up cannabis but it's telling me to spread it around more before I can +rep you again lol


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 29, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> shit I tried hooking you up cannabis but it's telling me to spread it around more before I can +rep you again lol


its alright  i spread rep all over to spread it evenly   give it a try LOL


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 29, 2011)

Mines not bad for being a noob on the forum 

I'll go spread this around lol


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 29, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> Mines not bad for being a noob on the forum
> 
> I'll go spread this around lol


not a noob just new and learning that all


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 29, 2011)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cannabis420420 again.*


----------

